# To all the amateurs out there



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2016)

inthought I would post a picture of a certified class A one if a kind work of doo doo. Lol. 
Anyway I did make a mess up and hit the choil while sanding handle. I sanded up to 800 on belt and Tried to hand sand blade but it seemed to mess it up more so I just went back to belt and then used a felt belt with compound. Anyway I finally have my sharpening down. This dude is sharp as all get out. Now to get them to look good along with cutting good. 
@NYWoodturner treated this 1095 steel for me. I have successfully treated a couple blades this week so maybe scottnisnoff the hook now lol. 
Cottonwood burl handles from @manbuckwal 
Ok hit me with it. I know some of my mistakes or actually not mistakes but still working on getting better.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 1, 2016)

Brag Tony, brag. You deserve to. You have worked so hard at your knife making skills.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Brag Tony, brag. You deserve to. You have worked so hard at your knife making skills.


Lol yeah but I'm still at level 1. Lol. Long ways to go


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 1, 2016)

Here's to the extra s's. Super Sharp Stuff !.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks great bud ! That Cottonwood looks nice on there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Looks great bud ! That Cottonwood looks nice on there


Yeah I should have saved it till I'm better but nooooo I had to use it now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 1, 2016)

Very respectable Tony. Seriously. 
I get the disdain about hand sanding. I'd rather eat glass than hand sand for 3 hours. 
If there were two nits that I would call out they would be with the scales. It may just be the pictures but in the second photo (Spine side) it looks line the scales are proud of the steel towards the bottom. Then in the third photo it looks like they may not have been completely flat. About 3/4 down you can see what appear to be gaps between the scales and the steel. Using a slower set epoxy to glue your scales gives you time to find and react to issues like that. If you use a 5 minute epoxy and open 4 diddling with the pics to get them right you may not have time to correct this with clamps. 
You should feel pretty proud of that one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very respectable Tony. Seriously.
> I get the disdain about hand sanding. I'd rather eat glass than hand sand for 3 hours.
> If there were two nits that I would call out they would be with the scales. It may just be the pictures but in the second photo (Spine side) it looks line the scales are proud of the steel towards the bottom. Then in the third photo it looks like they may not have been completely flat. About 3/4 down you can see what appear to be gaps between the scales and the steel. Using a slower set epoxy to glue your scales gives you time to find and react to issues like that. If you use a 5 minute epoxy and open 4 diddling with the pics to get them right you may not have time to correct this with clamps.
> You should feel pretty proud of that one


Thanks. I use some epoxy I got from one of the vendors at knife show in Atlanta last year. Looking at knife now. Yes those are 2 places off the steel. Almost looks like steel wasn't completely sanded and pushing out but good point. Lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks good Tony. Would using the paper spacers on each side eliminate that space?
Are you going to try your hand at a back design?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good Tony. Would using the paper spacers on each side eliminate that space?
> Are you going to try your hand at a back design?


If I would have put them in the sander and flattened them out like I was suppose to it would have eliminated that problem. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks great. I am still messing around with pre made blanks but sure would love to get to point to be make my own knife blades. I really like the looks of ones made from files. You are doing a great job. Gives me hope one day I may get there.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 2, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Looks great. I am still messing around with pre made blanks but sure would love to get to point to be make my own knife blades. I really like the looks of ones made from files. You are doing a great job. Gives me hope one day I may get there.


If I can do it anybody can.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 5, 2016)

Great job Philip! Almost there to reaching perfection. Well...technically, you are there. Your knife will cut like any other. It's the details that make the line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes Phillip - I am very proud of you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Yes Phillip - I am very proud of you.


Just go with the flow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 5, 2016)

Tony, Like Scott said you have gaps between the scales tang. Be sure you have the tang and scales are flat and test fit it together before you epoxy it together, also use clamps between where the pins are, to squeeze all the excess epoxy out. Another thing is, to not make the choil in the shape of a V before you heat treat or you are setting your self up for a stress riser ( a stress crack) in the blade.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Tony, Like Scott said you have gaps between the scales tang. Be sure you have the tang and scales are flat and test fit it together before you epoxy it together, also use clamps between where the pins are, to squeeze all the excess epoxy out. Another thing is, to not make the choil in the shape of a V before you heat treat or you are setting your self up for a stress riser ( a stress crack) in the blade.


Thank you. I double checked the scales in my next one.


----------

